# Mesmerized



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

This tank has me mesmerized. There is a mirror behind the tank at an angle away from the tank. It changes the way the light behaves and I like it.

This is a succession of shots trying to capture the big bubbles that come out of the top of the hills (bubble wand underneath), all over the tank. The bright white spots are the bubbles, and it takes the picture out of focus. I should get serious and learn to set the aperture timing so I can get a nice bubble picture.


----------

